# My review of the Reynolds MV32 ul



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I have built a hand full of the Reynolds Mv32 ul rims and I have to say that I am very impressed. I have found through the building process and customer feedback that these hoops hold up surprisingly well. Unlike other rims that are in the same weight and price range they take high tensions and do not flex nearly as much. The place where this is very evident to me is during stress relieving. With other light weight carbon hoops I can flex the rims considerably during the relieving process. The Mv32s on the other hand act more mid-deep section rim. The Mv32 in both tubular and clincher is easily Reynold's flagship rim and anyone considering light weight carbon hoops in clincher or tubular should not over look the Mv32.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd like to take a long look at some of those, and the ones from Ax look interesting as well.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I have built a hand full of the Reynolds Mv32 ul rims and I have to say that I am very impressed. I have found through the building process and customer feedback that these hoops hold up surprisingly well. Unlike other rims that are in the same weight and price range they take high tensions and do not flex nearly as much. The place where this is very evident to me is during stress relieving. With other light weight carbon hoops I can flex the rims considerably during the relieving process. The Mv32s on the other hand act more mid-deep section rim. The Mv32 in both tubular and clincher is easily Reynold's flagship rim and anyone considering light weight carbon hoops in clincher or tubular should not over look the Mv32.


Zen, what would you say you do different in your build process from a factory built set. I don't expect you to share intellectual property but what other choices and/or adjustments did you make besides attention to detail. I own a set of factory DV46UL clinchers BTW.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

jmess said:


> Zen, what would you say you do different in your build process from a factory built set. I don't expect you to share intellectual property but what other choices and/or adjustments did you make besides attention to detail. I own a set of factory DV46UL clinchers BTW.


edit- All of Reynolds wheels are hand built and I am under the assumption that their building process is the same as mine or any other builders out there.

The biggest advantage of a handbuilt set of wheels with any hoops it the ability to choose the exact components desired. This allows the buyer the ability to custom tailor the set of wheels with the guidance of a builder who knows the advantages of different components.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that there is a wide range of what goes into a "handbuilt wheel"... very large. All the way from somebody with near zero knowledge or patience cranking out a wheel in 20 minutes, to someone with a lot of knowledge and experience spending 3 hrs or more to make a wheel as good as it can be.

Things like prepping the rims and spokes... chamfering the internal surface of aluminum rims, and applying anti-seize to threads and all bearing surfaces. Tweaking spokes at the hub, cross, and rim to improve the line and reduce residual stress. Many rounds of progressive stress relieving while bringing up the tension gradually. Finishing it off with several rounds to achieve the best balance of even tension and trueness.


----------



## petehm (Nov 29, 2007)

I have the 2008 rims. Wheels have been great, super strong but smooth riding. Are the newer rims (2009), although lighter in weight, still as strong as the older model.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

The weight reduction is pretty substantial this year for Reynolds. Reynolds and Edge are pretty close on weight across the line except for the 66-68mm (Reynolds is much heavier). I haven't heard of any issues with them, so hopefully strength is still good due to better materials and processes.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Zen - have you weighed the MV32c UL's? I'm always interested on confirmed weights, like what you posted for the Edge 45's. 

Also, is there a non-UL version of the MV32c?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

There are no non-UL versions. All the rims that I have weighed have come in within at 375 +-5 grams.


----------



## holsen (Mar 28, 2012)

I've got a line on a set of these MV32C's with just a couple hundred miles ion them and I'm seriously considering to get them but to be honest, I'm seriously confused about which wheels to get - Aero, non Areo, Reynolds, Easton EC90 SL or just keep the Kysrium Elites I already have. And I'm hoping someone here, wh doesn't have a vested interest in trying to sell me something can offer up some good advice.

It's probably helpful to describe the kind f riding I do and my body type: I'm 5'11, 195 lbs and ride 20 to 30 miles 3 to 4 times a week. A couple of times a summer I do a century and I live in Vancouver which has LOTS of Hills. This summer I plan on doing the Whistler Gran Fondo wich is 100+ Miles straight uphill.

I love my Mavic Wheels but my entire bike is Carbon (Pinarello FP6 - LOVE it too). Aero's have got me intrigued because of the momentum factor but have got me apprehensive about buying a set because of all the hills I'm on. The MV32s have got me intrigued because they have a deeper profile than my Mavics, are lighter, should be a "bit more aero" but are considered a "Climbing" wheel.

I really don't know whether to go for a 32, a 46 or just stick with my 28 Mavics. Any perspective up for offer given my typical ride distance and terrain?

Thanks!


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you are riding that many hills, I think you have 2 options:
- if you want to ride clinchers, stick with lighter aluminum clinchers for better braking
- if you are willing to ride tubulars, you can go with carbon tubulars. 

I personally would not ride carbon clinchers in a hilly environment. I have a set but ride extremely flat terrain in Texas. If I was riding a hillier ride, I'd throw on my aluminum clinchers.


----------



## holsen (Mar 28, 2012)

I really appreciate the comments. I'm assuming your recommendation to stay off Carbon Clinchers is because of the heat build up and potential blow out. Is that correct? Anything else I might be missing? I've converted my Mavics to ceramic bearings and and ceramic hubs and they do roll nice, but these reynolds are lighter and would presumably give me some slight areo benefit on flats (we do have some of those here too.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a set of 09 DV46 ULs and 2012 32s clinchers. The 32s braking is a big improvement over the older 46s. With either set of wheels I have never felt I was giving up that much for braking vs alloy. I haven't had any overheating issues but believe it is possible. The newer Reynolds blue pads improve the braking on the 46s. For climbing and ride comfort I would go with 32s.
From a price and weight standpoint you can get alloy wheels with lower profiles that have the same or better weight for the same or better price. At that point it is really a matter of if you like the look of carbon wheels.


----------

